# Caliper grinding against rotor



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

A little over a year ago I was driving a little stupid and went from 100+mph to a complete stop. I think I warped my rotors because I've had a hell of a vibration in my steering wheel when braking since then.

I bought a set front and rear rotors off of a local dubber and installed the front rotors.

I did not change the pads.

For whatever reason the inside of the drivers side caliper is grinding against the backside rotor. 

When turning right the sound is much more prominent than when I turn left.

Here are some pictures:


























I've been driving them like this for a week now. A friend of mine suggested doing some hard stops around 30mph to break them in. It helped slightly but its still rubbing.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

In picture one it looks like it is hitting the carrier. The rotor offset looks wrong. Either something was put together wrong or that is the wrong rotor.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

greyhare said:


> In picture one it looks like it is hitting the carrier. The rotor offset looks wrong. Either something was put together wrong or that is the wrong rotor.


This OR
is the back pad fried? See how on the inside the rotor is practically touching, the pad could be worn down or impropper offset.

Also, check your axle nut. I had a similar problem with wear on my rotor like this and it was the axle nut. (Think this is the front)


----------



## justin.dunham (Aug 18, 2011)

Any luck with this? I'm having the same issue on a 2000 GLS, did rotors and pads on the front and I'm only having this issue with the drivers side. 
I took everything apart and made sure I didn't do something stupid on the install and it all looks ok. The same rotor works like a champ on the right side.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Since the caliper carrier is fixed to the steering knuckle, and you say that the rotor doesn't have a problem on the other side, I's say the problem is axle or bearing related.

Check the axle nut to see if it's torqued correctly.

If the problem is not a loose axle nut, it could be a bad wheel bearing.


----------



## justin.dunham (Aug 18, 2011)

Found my problem. I used the online parts finder at NAPA and used the engine size to find the correct size rotors. It wasn't quite right and the rotors it gave me were a 288mm diamater not 280mm as they should have been. 

Not sure if this was the original poster's issue as well but the wear patterns look identical on the caliper mounting. 

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## john steve (Aug 27, 2011)

I owned an Escort (ZX2) and don't recall having to have any "special tool" to swap out pads. 
I used a small C clamp to compress the pistons, and *never* had to bleed them.) You don't "sand down" rotors, you turn them. 
New rotors are dirt cheap.Autozone has 'em. Replace them yourself. 
Been doing brakes since like '74...its so nice to visit here a nice thread. Am so impressed with your such a good hard work, its definitely a good and diferent idea for others, you guys are doing good work good luck, keep it up..


----------

